# Newbie w/ '71 510 Racecar



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

What's up guys? I never really introduced myself when I joined about a month ago. I'm Jake from Wenatchee, WA and I'm 21. I drive a '71 510 4dr. I race at our local track in the "Pure Stock" class. I have L24 flattop pistons, SSS aluminum head, Racer Brown cam, dual SU carbs, and the head is shaved .050. It runs on C10 and my best lap time is 17.090 around Wenatchee Valley Super Oval, the fastest 1/4 mile oval in the northwest. I'll have pictures of my car up later as I am at work at the moment. The car recently took a s**t on me and I'm rebuilding the bottom end. So I should find a few minutes to take a couple pictures. Well, that's me. Happy posting everyone!


----------

